# Update on My Husband



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I know I haven't posted much recently on Jerry -- but -- things are really going downhill rapidly. :thmbdn: 

First, he's been very depressed and calls me and then can't stop crying. :crying: He finally was given an anti-depression med yesterday. But, then, I sure understand his depression as he can barely walk a few feet now without almost completely collapsing. He heart is giving out rapidly with nothing else that can be done except to wait -- wait for his passing or wait and pray for a miracle and a new heart. rayer: rayer: He has just gotten accepted onto the transplant list, but, we all know that the chances are slim for a new heart.

There are over 100,000 people on the transplant list here in the U.S. and only around 3,000 hearts become available annually. And then, of course, you have to be a match to the donor and near the top of the list and within 4 hours of where the donor died as the heart goes to the closest transplant facility.

I had not planned on visiting Jerry over Easter weekend because I had planned on going this coming weekend, but he was so depressed on Thursday and Friday that I did catch a flight over to Phoenix. Even though it's only been 2 weeks since I've seen him, I can see how rapidly he is declining.  

Last night he told me again how much he loved me and I reminded him of a funny joke that he had played on me in December (right before all of this happened) and told him that he was the only person that really every made me laugh and kept me really happy. He thanked me which is not his normal response to a compliment and then he started to cry again. I, of course, was crying as well. :hugging: :wub: :smcry: 

Then he told me that he was trying to hang in there until after my visit this coming weekend. The way he said it, I asked him what he meant and he said that he didn't think he would be around much longer. :w00t: 

Of course I know that it's coming, but I'm certainly NOT ready for it. Can we ever really be ready for it??? :smcry: 

Thank goodness for the Xanax prescription. It really did help me a lot last night. :wine: 

So, unless there's a miracle, I probably won't post again about this until Jerry has passed. Thanks for all of your pms, prayers and support. You'll never know how much your kindness has meant to me. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, Lynn, I don't have words to express how sorry I am to hear this. [attachment=51219:big_hug.gif]


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Lynn, I just love and adore you...know you are in our prayers and hearts.

I love you Lynn. :grouphug:


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Dear Lynn,

I hope that this just lets you know that you ( and Jerry) are in thoughts and prayers. This sounds so rough to be going through, but some people never get to say all those important "good bye" words and they always wonder if they were loved or if they gave enough love. You know the answer to both of these. I hope that the knowledge that you have many friends here sustains you and strengthens you.

Cat


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I have no words....... rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm at a loss for words but know that you and Jerry are in my thoughts and prayers :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

:grouphug:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I am so sorry to have to read about this, and you, Jerry, and your family are all in my thoughts. I am hoping for a miracle. :grouphug:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I can't even begin to tell you how truly and deeply sorry I am for you.

Our prayers are with you. :grouphug:


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Hugs to you and your hubby. Please know I'm thinking about you.


----------



## chico (Mar 4, 2007)

In our prayers!


----------



## bluesyinpa (Dec 9, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Rita


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Lynn don't let him give up hope. They always say a good positive attitude does wonders for the spirit and your health. I pray that they find a heart soon and it's a perfect match. Hang in there. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: Love you my friend!! :smcry: :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I am so very, very sorry. My thoughts are with you and Jerry at this difficult time. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Lynn, my heart is breaking for you...your post brought tears to my eyes :crying: .... I am soo sorry....Hugs to you and Jerry :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: I'll be praying like crazy. rayer: rayer:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

No, Lynn, you can never be ready. You might think you can be....but it'll still hit you like a ton of bricks. I think I'll hang on to the "hope" - just because it feels better. 

There's really nothing we can do for you from here, but send our love and hope. :grouphug: And you're getting plenty, so I hope we bring you a tiny bit of comfort.

I wish things were playing out differently right now.


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

:heart: Dear Lynn, Sending love and care to you and Jerry. :grouphug:


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :groughug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer:

You and Jerry are in my prayers. God bless you and your family and may god keep you in his arms during this trying time.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

I am so sorry for what you and your husband are going through. I couldn't even begin to imagine what your feeling. My heart goes out to you both and I pray for a miracle :grouphug:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

:grouphug: Believe in Miracles :grouphug: 

My love, support, encouragement, prayers, and hope go out to you, your beloved Jerry, and your entire family during this time. :wub2:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Apr 14 2009, 06:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762571


> Lynn don't let him give up hope. They always say a good positive attitude does wonders for the spirit and your health. I pray that they find a heart soon and it's a perfect match. Hang in there. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: Love you my friend!! :smcry: :smcry: :smcry:[/B]




Maggie is sooooooo right a good positive attitude and lots of prayers cause a miracle. There's always hope till the very last breath. Hang in there Lynn we are all praying for Jerry and you


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Lynn, I wish for you a miracle. I am so sorry. Please know that I am sending you hugs and prayers! I am sure this is so heartbreaking for both of you. All I really know is that when something terrible has happened in my life, I have had to let go, and let God take over. It is too much to handle all alone. Whatever your faith, turn it over to a higher power~~God bless both you and Jerry! :heart: :heart: :heart:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Lynn, my heart goes out to you and Jerry. I hope he will get a transplant soon. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

hang in there lynn! please dont give up hope.  hugs to u!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I can't even think of what to say except I'm so so sorry. My heart is breaking for you and Jerry. I hope things do get better and he finds a match for a transplant. 
We're all thinking about you and praying for you both. I wish there was more we could do.
Hugs,
Jane
:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

I am reading your post crying my eyes out. I don't know the whole back-story to this, but I am so sorry for what you and Jerry are going through. You sound like an amazingly strong woman and I truly admire you for that. Big hugs from me, I really hope you are able to find peace and happiness x

PS....How high up on the transplant list is he?? If death is imminent I would think he is a pretty high-priority case....don't give up hope yet!! :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh Lynn, sending hugs for you and prayers for you both.
I am so very sorry.

Marsha


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## deborahl79 (Jan 13, 2009)

:grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: Yall are still in my prayers...


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Apr 14 2009, 05:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762541


> Dear Lynn,
> 
> I hope that this just lets you know that you ( and Jerry) are in thoughts and prayers. This sounds so rough to be going through, but some people never get to say all those important "good bye" words and they always wonder if they were loved or if they gave enough love. You know the answer to both of these. I hope that the knowledge that you have many friends here sustains you and strengthens you.
> 
> Cat[/B]


This is so true....you will never have any regrets that words of love were not spoken....Please know you're in my thoughts and continue to take care of yourself :grouphug:


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Oh Lynn my dear my heart goes out to you, I will pray for you and your family :eusa_hand: :eusa_hand: , you will be in my prayers and thoughts daily.


Diane


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Lynn,

I am not giving up hope for him and you should not either!

I know of too many stories of positive heart transplants.......but until Jerry gets his heart please be strong for him!!!

I have PMed you. Please let me share with you.

XO
Nancy


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

i'm so sorry to hear this *hugs you*


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Lynn, Peg and I are speechless but we are also not ready to give up praying yet. Please know that you are in our thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

rayer: rayer:  Lynn, I am so sorry, praying for a new heart


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

Oh Lynn...I am so sorry. Your post made me cry! I dont know what else to say. I hope and pray you are as strong as you sound in your posts. I will pray for a miracle for Jerry :smcry:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Try and stay strong. I know hard it must be. You and jerry are in my prayers...


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Hope and faith are so important to you both right now. Don't give up Lynn, there are a lot of prayers ascending on high for you and Jerry. A heart could be found at any moment. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

so sorry to hear this, sounds like a wonderful man, and that you have had an awesome marriage, keep the faith, miracles do happen,
keeping you in my thoughts and prayers
Jeryl & Kruze


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Lynn, I am so, so sorry that things are looking so bad - I was really hopeful that a perfect heart would be found, and of
course that's still possible, so I'm not giving up yet, and hope you don't either. Where there's life, there's hope, though
maybe not much. Please know that my thoughts are with you, and I send you many,many :grouphug: :grouphug: .
You're a very special person and I'm sure Jerry is too. Whatever happens, try to just be thankful for all the good years
you've had together. :smcry:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Both of you are in my thoughts.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

:crying: I am at a loss for words... This is one of the saddest threads I have read being apart of SM... I hope and pray for a miracle rayer: I also pray for an angel to watch over u and give u support through this very difficult time. :heart: :grouphug: We are all hear for you on SM... :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Lynn.. your post filled me with tears. I, too will continue to pray for that miracle ! I also pray that if it not meant to be that you know you are both surrounded with love and that will give you strength and comfort you.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I will continue to pray for you & Jerry. God is still in control.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so, so sorry. My prayers are with you both. rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

I am praying for you and for Jerry.... I can't imagine what you are going through, but God does and He is there to comfort you both!

xox
Talli


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Lynn, I'm so sorry. It sounds as though you and Jerry have a very special love. That's something that I hope will sustain you during this difficult time.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Lynn, I am so sorry.....our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family during this difficult time.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

OMG Lynn, I am so sorry. :crying 2: I am so sorry. I can not imagine how you feel. This is so unfair :crying: Just know that you and your husband has been in my prayers and thoughts. :hugging:


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

I can't even begin to imagine what you are going through right now, just know that I am so sorry for everything that is going on and that I am keeping you guys in my thoughts. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I wish there were words to ease your pain and give you comfort. I will just pray that God will wrap his arms around you both, so that you may feel His presence and His peace. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Lynn:

I'm so sorry with how things are playing out. I'm still praying that God sends a miracle your way. Take comfort in love and memories.

Maggie


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am just speechless. There are no words that can comfort you at this time. Please know that you and Jerry are in my thoughts and prayers.
I am so extremely sorry.
Best wishes,
Deborah rayer: :sorry:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Keep the faith...miracles do happen. :sLo_grouphug3: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'll be praying for you both. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Lynn, I'm so sorry for everything you and Jerry are going through right now. I'm sending good thoughts your way. :grouphug:

Don't ever lose hope. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:

"Hope is a good thing, maybe the best of things, and no good thing ever dies." -Andy Dufresne


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Praying for a miracle....you are in my thoughts rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Sending prayers your way. rayer: I'm so sorry he is not doing well. :grouphug:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh, Lynn!! :bysmilie: I am so so sorry.....I will continue to pray for you and your family...you are a wonderful person, please know that you are in my thoughts and prayers..you mean a lot to Mia and I! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Dear Lynn,

Sending you much love and lots of hugs. Will keep you and Jerry in my constant prayers and thoughts.

We are all here for you!

Joanne


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

lynn, im sorry jerry isnt doing well.... my thoughts are with you and your family through this tough time... :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Lynn,
My heart breaks for you both. In a sense, I believe you are both so lucky to be able to say so many things. I'm still hopeful.
xoxoxo


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

Lynn,
My Rio Rancho Pal.......this made me sad to read but remember that God is the God of miracles and he loves Jerry just as much as you :yes: Give him over to the Lord and trust him for whatever the outcome is. You are in my prayers on a daily basis rayer: I will pray for strength for you in the days to come. Hang in there Lynn......
Elizabeth


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

* :smcry: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 
(((Lynn)))*


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Lynn,

I'm so sorry to hear about Jerry. I'll keep the both of you in my thoughts and prayers.

Debbie


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

<div align='center'>[attachment=51243ost_892...49018425.jpg]

<div align='left'>Sending hugs and prayers to both you and Jerry.





Dede


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Sending you and Jerry many many prayers for much peace of mind and heart....


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope so much that you get your miracle. I have kept you and Jerry in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug: 
Brenda


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh Lynn, I am so very sorry to read this rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: Lynn :grouphug: :grouphug: I just don't have the words. Please know we are here for you. You and Jerry are being uplifted to the Lord by so many.


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

I am so sorry. Stay strong and remember all of the wonderful times you have had together.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

[attachment=51263:THOUGHTS.gif]
stay strong :grouphug:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I am so very sorry, Lynn. I will be praying God grants you both the strength to handle the days ahead. May your love for each other bring you strength. rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Lynn,
I am truly saddened at this news. i guess I was trying to think that everything would be ok. I am very glad that I got to meet Jerry and I am truly at a loss for what to say. My thoughts and prayers continue to be with you.

jennifer


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry Lynn.Please know that my thoughts & prayers are with you & Jerry & that I will keep praying for a miracle rayer: & for strength to guide you both through this sad & difficult time. :grouphug:


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm so sorry Lynn. You guys are in my thoughts and prayers. Praying for a miracle :heart:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh Lynn....I don't even know what to say except for I'm so sorry. You and Jerry are in my prayers. Much love to all of you. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (Garrettsmom @ Apr 14 2009, 06:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762648


> QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Apr 14 2009, 05:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762541





> Dear Lynn,
> I hope that this just lets you know that you ( and Jerry) are in thoughts and prayers. This sounds so rough to be going through, but some people never get to say all those important "good bye" words and they always wonder if they were loved or if they gave enough love. You know the answer to both of these. I hope that the knowledge that you have many friends here sustains you and strengthens you.
> Cat[/B]


This is so true....you will never have any regrets that words of love were not spoken....Please know you're in my thoughts and continue to take care of yourself :grouphug:[/B][/QUOTE]
Beautiful words.

I can honestly say that I have never cried reading any SM posts. I am not a cold person; I have a lot of empathy for what many members and their pets have gone through. Many many posts have made me very sad, silent, and introspective, but none have made me actually cry. However, for you and Jerry, Lynn, tears are streaming down my face.

I will not insult you by telling you I have any sort of idea of how you feel, but I will tell you that my spirit is completely crushed and overwhelmed by what you're experiencing.

Bless you both.
(Tom &) Becky


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

im so sorry..You`re strong.. 

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

dear lynn and dear jerry. 
I will pray for you both.
rayer: rayer: rayer: 
to be strong and keep hope up. I will ask for a miracle for you and a new heart for jerry.

I am so sorry to hear what you are going throug. I want to give you just a big hug. 

whatever happens lynn, the love you two share will never end!


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

:grouphug: Still praying for a miracle! rayer:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I am praying for a Miracle like everyone else. Sending positive thoughts and prayers your way. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

God bless your sweet broken herat.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

There just aren't words....

I'm so sorry. You and Jerry are in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

:grouphug:  :grouphug: :grouphug: 
I'm sorry.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Praying for a miracle....


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry. I'm still hoping for a miracle for you and Jerry. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I am so very sorry for what you are going through. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Lynn my thoughts are with you and your husband during this difficult time :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Dearest Lynn,

I am just reading this ... and I am so, so sorry.

I pray that God will give both you and Jerry ... comfort, peace, and strength, during this most difficult and trying time. I will also pray for a miracle ... that Jerry will receive a new heart. And, as Becky expressed ... "whatever happens, Lynn, the love you two share will never end." 

Love and Hugs, :grouphug: 

Marie


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

Thinking of you again Lynn......still praying. May God give you strength during this time. I pray for peace for you both...


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so very sorry...you both are still in my prayers rayer: Miracles happen every day.


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

I have just read this and am very sorry.


----------



## alexmom (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Praying for you and your husband. rayer:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Lynn just checking in on you and Jerry! :grouphug:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Thinking of you today, I will keep you and Jerry in my prayers.

Cathy


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Lynn. I'm thinking of you and Jerry. :grouphug: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

You are in my thoughts. God bless you and give you strength.


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm so sorry. You and Jerry are in my thoughts. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I've been praying for you both, God give you rest and comfort.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I still thinking of you and Jerry and wish so much that things were better. 
Hugs, Jane


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

your in my prayers and thoughts :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Still thinking of you and Jerry and wishing and praying for hte best. Hugs to the both of you and prayers for the both of you.

xoxo Erin


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Just here wondering how you and Jerry are today. Sending prayers and good wishes to you both. 
Take care. 
Brenda


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have had you and Jerry on my heart all day, I hope things are ok. May God comfort you and Jerry. I'm still praying


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

STAY CLOSE ..YOU HAVE FRIENDS HERE ...HUGS AND PRAYERS, TO YOU BOTH :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I want to let you know that we are all Gods children and he is going to only do the best for his child. He wants us all
to be happy and gives us no more pain then he thinks we can handle.

I know this because I lost my husband of 47 years last year. He had gone to the Dr two weeks before he came down sick and
was given a clean bill of health so we made our plans to retire. He only had 2 days of retirement.

Like I said he was not sick and just came down with jaundice and we went to the Dr and they ran test and he was given 6 weeks to live he had pancreatic cancer which spread to his liver. I spent all the time I could with him and even stayed at Hospice until the end. I was holding his hand when I knew he was taking his last breath and told me he loved me, believe me it was the hardest thing I have ever done when I told him it was ok to go and be with God and he left me within minutes of me telling him that, I know that we will be together again and I thank God for letting us have this time to say goodbye and make plans.

He always teased me thoughout our marriage that I had gone to the dogs which was true I have always had one or two.

Thank God for my little Max for knowing when I needed comfort when my husband passed, if I didn't have my pets I know it would
have been impossible to deal with.

I do want to let you know my husband always loved my pets and my daughter brought him a stuffed maltese for him to hold when
he needed something to hold onto and believe me it did help him. He kept it in his bed and he was always squeezing it and 
sleeping with it in fact when he passed he was holding my hand and the stuffed dog in the other.

I don't want you to feel that I am not giving up hope and have your husband in my prayers and you as well. Even though I am a new
person on this site, I immediately felt your heartache. So hang in there and know that God does know what he is doing.
Its not for us to question he only wants the best for us and our pets. And always remember he is a loving God. After all he is the
one who gave us our family and pets like it was all in his plan.

I am so sorry I said so much and only hope this somehow helps.
Lucy


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Praying for both you and Jerry. Many hugs.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

This is Lucy again I forgot to tell you my husband was always cheered up when I brought our pets to visit him in
the hospital. A lot of hospitals do allow this you might check it out. It really does help the patients to be able
to just hold and love on them for a while and it relieves a lot of tension for them and calms them down tremendously.
Just a thought.

Lucy


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Sending prayers to you and your husband.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Apr 23 2009, 04:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=766887


> I want to let you know that we are all Gods children and he is going to only do the best for his child. He wants us all
> to be happy and gives us no more pain then he thinks we can handle.
> 
> I know this because I lost my husband of 47 years last year. He had gone to the Dr two weeks before he came down sick and
> ...




Lucy I am so sorry on your loss, I know he has no more pain. Hugs to you.I lost my mom to liver cancer.






Lynn we all love you and Jerry. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------

